#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Laboratory Design Guide

## f81aa

As the title suggests this book will guide clients, laboratory staff, architects, engineering consultants and project construction managers through the design process for a laboratory project.



The following represents an approach to the design of laboratory buildings, particularly the interior layout and furniture, which the author has developed as a specialist laboratory design consultant.

Besides safety, another important design criterion is the ergonomics of the workplace to provide the best possible working environment for the laboratory staff. In the past scientists have been frustrated by their old facilities.Their efficiency is impaired and their fixed benches are like a straitjacket. So laboratory facilities should be designed for maximum flexibility in arranging the equipment and movable workbenches.

Equipment and instrumentation manufacturers try to keep up with changes in laboratory practice. As facility designers we also have to respond to the new requirements.

The author illustrates his design philosophy and methodology. The examples selected are designs which were not compromised by site, building or other constraints.

The author has also included a number of case studies to illustrate the designs by other architects who have described their design solutions to a variety of briefs and contributed their drawings and photographs.

Regulations and standards are being revised continually. You must obtain the current editions. Likewise laboratory equipment, water and gas fittings are continually being improved by their manufacturers, so The author has not included any technical data. Manufacturers are very willing to supply their current trade literature.

While laboratory regulations/standards and laboratory products/equipment are changing and vary from country to country, good design principles are universal and are the subject of this book.

Forum members interested, please download from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best regardsSee More: Laboratory Design Guide

----------


## pipe

Many Thanks,

----------


## dynamite

thanks a lot!

----------


## Rao8390

Hi* link not working. Anyone has the "Laboratory Design Guide" in pdf?

----------


## f81aa

> Hi* link not working. Anyone has the "Laboratory Design Guide" in pdf?



Here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] you go.

Regards

----------


## adelnifou

plz upload again

----------


## f81aa

Hi adelnifou: 

I downloaded the book from the Library Genesis. I just checked the link and it is working fine. 

Regards

----------

